# Mother of all walk arounds



## Trebor (Mar 1, 2013)

hey fellas. I just discovered this website featuring hundreds of detailed aircraft walkaround photos. ones that can help with a few of my airliner models like the Boeing 377 Stratocruiser and Boeing 707 using photos of the KC-135, KC-97 or C-97. even some detialed photos of the C-124 Globemaster II

The Airstrip - Prime Portal


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 1, 2013)

That is a wonderful website.  It's the first place I look for a walkaround to do a new build, I even made an icon for it on my desktop.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2013)

THX for sharing Rob.


----------

